# let's encrypt funktioniert bei mir nicht



## kugman (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon einiges hier im Forum gelesen zu dem Thema, aber leider komme ich nicht weiter.
Ich hab ein Debian 8-System mit aktuell ISPConfig 3.1.11 drauf.
Ich habe es nach dieser Anleitung installiert und anschließend nach dieser Anleitung PHP 7.1.8 nachgezogen. Seither wurde das System immer aktuell gepatcht.

Wenn ich in einer beliebigen Webseite *SSL* und *Let's Encrypt* aktiviere, passiert einfach garnichts.
Unter /etc/letsencrypt sieht es bei mir so aus:


```
root@web01:/etc/letsencrypt# ls -als
insgesamt 36
4 drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 Mai  2 14:54 .
12 drwxr-xr-x 135 root root 12288 Mai  2 14:55 ..
4 drwx------   3 root root  4096 Okt 25  2017 accounts
4 -rw-r--r--   1 root root  1619 Jan 24 09:54 options-ssl-apache.conf
4 drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Okt 27  2017 renewal
4 drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 Okt 25  2017 renewal-hooks
4 -rw-r--r--   1 root root    64 Jan 24 09:54 .updated-options-ssl-apache-conf-digest.txt
root@web01:/etc/letsencrypt#
```
Ich hab also kein live-Verzeichnis.

Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Bitte um Nachsicht, wenn Euch Informationen fehlen, gern liefere ich diese nach.


Nachtrag: /var/log/letsencrypt/letsencrypt.log

```
2018-05-02 14:54:43,807:DEBUG:certbot.main:certbot version: 0.23.0
2018-05-02 14:54:43,808:DEBUG:certbot.main:Arguments: ['-n', '--post-hook', "echo '1' > /usr/local/ispconfig/server/le.restart"]
2018-05-02 14:54:43,808:DEBUG:certbot.main:Discovered plugins: PluginsRegistry(PluginEntryPoint#apache,PluginEntryPoint#manual,PluginEntryPoint#nginx,PluginEntryPoint#null,PluginEntryPoint#standalone,PluginEntryPoint#webroot)
2018-05-02 14:54:43,814:WARNING:certbot.cli:You are running with an old copy of letsencrypt-auto that does not receive updates, and is less reliable than more recent versions. We recommend upgrading to the latest certbot-auto script, or using native OS packages.
2018-05-02 14:54:43,814:DEBUG:certbot.cli:Deprecation warning circumstances: /opt/eff.org/certbot/venv/bin/certbot / {'LANG': 'de_DE.UTF-8', 'SHELL': '/bin/sh', 'SHLVL': '3', 'PWD': '/usr/local/ispconfig/server', 'LOGNAME': 'root', 'HOME': '/root', 'PATH': '/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin', 'JAVA_HOME': '/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle', '_': '/opt/eff.org/certbot/venv/bin/certbot'}
2018-05-02 14:54:43,822:DEBUG:certbot.log:Root logging level set at 20
2018-05-02 14:54:43,822:INFO:certbot.log:Saving debug log to /var/log/letsencrypt/letsencrypt.log
2018-05-02 14:54:43,823:DEBUG:certbot.renewal:no renewal failures
```
sonnige Grüße
Markus


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2018)

Schalte mal den debug mode ein: https://www.faqforge.com/linux/debugging-ispconfig-3-server-actions-in-case-of-a-failure/, dann aktiviere Let's encrypt in der website und startedann dasserver.sh script auf der shell als root. ImDebug Output auf der Shell siehst Du dann im detail, was passiert. Es kann auch sein dass Dein certbot zu alt ist, in dem Fall certbot mal aktualisieren.


----------



## kugman (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

hab ich gemacht, da bekomme ich folgende Info:


```
02.05.2018-21:10 - DEBUG - Calling function 'ssl' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.
02.05.2018-21:10 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.
02.05.2018-21:10 - WARNING - Could not verify domain blablabla.de, so excluding it from letsencrypt request.
02.05.2018-21:10 - WARNING - Could not verify domain www.blablabla.de, so excluding it from letsencrypt request.
02.05.2018-21:10 - WARNING - Let's Encrypt SSL Cert for: blablabla.de could not be issued.
02.05.2018-21:10 - WARNING -
```
Sprich, es hat irgendwas mit dem DNS zu tun vermute ich mal...
Da bräuchte ich jetzt einen Tipp, wie ich DNS auf ISPConfig konfiguriere. Die Domain liegt beim Hoster, der A-Record geht auf meine Firewall (feste IP) und von dort gehts dann per Port-Forward auf den Webserver weiter. DNS Ports sind natürlich frei...


----------



## nowayback (2. Mai 2018)

ISPConfig -> System -> Serverkonfiguration -> "dein servername" -> web -> SSL Einstellungen -> Skip Lets Encrypt Check anhaken -> Speichern -> 1 Minute warten -> LE erneut aktivieren


----------



## kugman (2. Mai 2018)

Bingo! Vielen Dank an nowayback. Das war das hüpfende Komma! Es funktioniert so, aber ich bekomme die Info, dass ich eine alte Version verwende:

```
You are running with an old copy of letsencrypt-auto that does not receive updates, and is less reliable than more recent versions. We recommend upgrading to the latest certbot-auto script, or using native OS packages.
```
via apt-get update und apt-get upgrade bekomme ich aber keine aktuelleren Pakete... was kann ich tun?


----------



## nowayback (2. Mai 2018)

letsencrypt-auto auf der shell aufrufen. es updated sich selbst


----------



## kugman (2. Mai 2018)

sorry, ich trau mich fast nicht zu fragen... wo find ich das letsencrypt-auto skript?
hab unter /opt/certbot das Programm certbot-auto gefunden. Das hat von 0.21.0 auf 0.24.0 upgedatet...

update: ich glaub das hat soweit funktioniert....


----------



## nowayback (3. Mai 2018)

sorry, mein fehler... meinte natürlich certbot-auto *shame on me*


----------



## kugman (4. Mai 2018)

Kein Ding - allerdings kommt nun auch nach dem Update auf 0.24.0 noch die Warnmeldung, dass eine alte Version verwendet wird. Es funktioniert aber, also who cares...


----------



## nowayback (4. Mai 2018)

dann guck mal ob unter /root/ auch noch irgendwo ein certbot rumliegt. müsste in einem versteckten verzeichnis sein


----------

